# Sept. M-N-G in West Oakland County !!!



## ultradennis (Oct 22, 2002)

I don't post much but read quite a bit and since this is so close to my house I think I can be there if I don't have a hockey game that night.
That way I can put a face to name and get to know some neighbors. Thanks for organizing this PrtyMolusk
-Dennis


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"Thanks for organizing this PrtyMolusk"

Truth be told, Burksee has been instrumental in helping to put ideas into action on this.....

Thanks, man!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I would be interested also and I live close by, Davisburg, but I will be in Newfoundland on a moose hunt that week. Let me know when you decided to do it again.

Rick


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Only 28 days to go......


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

22 and counting.....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Counting down the days! Reminds me of a kid just before Christmas! :lol: Better be good or Mrs. Molusk wont let you attend! Hey Les, What are you going to do after the 29th?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



Burksee said:


> Counting down the days! Reminds me of a kid just before Christmas! :lol: Better be good or Mrs. Molusk wont let you attend! Hey Les, What are you going to do after the 29th?


I....I....I never thought about that!

Guess I'll go through withdrawls.....  ....'til the next one!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just my weekly bump to keep it near the top.

When this was planned, both Burksee and I thought the construction project along M-59 would be out of the way, but it looks as though it won't be done until the new store is in  so I'm working on some routes to avoid the long back-ups on M-59.....


----------



## ultradennis (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, I won't be able to attend. Just found out the wife will be out of town the 29th - oct 1st for work so get to play Mr. Mom for a few days.

-Dennis


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Sorry to hear that, ud....

Regarding the road work on M-59, members coming from the east would do well to exit north (right) on Teggerdine (large BP gas station on NW corner). Follow Teggerdine north a few miles to White Lake Road (Teggerdine turns to gravel and dead-ends just across White lake Rd.) and turn west (left). Follow White Lake Rd. to Ormond Rd. Turn south (left) and the White Lake Inn will be on your right a few miles down the road.


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

I'd really like to get there too, but that night, last Wed. of each month, is the OCSC general membership meeting and I rarely miss it. So maybe next time.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just so we all have a general area in which to look for each other, I suggest the patio in the rear (toward the water). It will be nice for both smoking and non-smoking members, and if it's a nice evening we can even spill out into the 'back yard' and the picnic tables....

I'll be the tall dude (6'5") with short graying hair....except for the two-foot braid in back. :yikes: 

'Happy Hour' goes 'til 6:00, I believe, with beer being a couple dollars off. I did notice they have Beamish Irish and Newcastle Brown on tap.....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

As long as I don't end up with an out-of-town work trip that week....I'll see y'all there for a barley pop.

:tdo12:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi Les!
I'll be there right after work, around 6'ish!

The Mrs. and I had dinner up there on Wednesday evening, I warned them we were coming on the 29th! From what I read about our guy's here I'm sure they've seen worse........ well, maybe not! :yikes: :16suspect


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey (Les) PrtyMolusk!

Only two more days til the great Western Oakland County M-S.com Meet & Greet!

More good news! West bound M-59 from Bogie Lake road is back up to 2 lanes! Coming out M-59 from east shouldnt be an issue for our friends from that side of town!

Can we get a headcount going as to who's coming?

1) PrtyMollusk
2) Burksee
3) ???


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

:woohoo1: 

You can add szokr1 and FIJI to the list of those who'll be there...man, this is going to be FUN!!!

And the added bonus of M-59 being open; couldn't ask for more than that....

....unless....maybe ESOX will show in the Official M-S M-N-G Thong! :yikes:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Have fun guys I will be packing for a Thursday noon departure for the deer woods!


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Guess I'll have to take a rain check  ... didn't think about the date when I signed up. Leaving for Bow/bird/fish camp after work tonight. Y'all have fun!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

TTT - Right now it's lookin like a light turnout, I'm reading some are getting ready for the bow opener on Friday and can certainly understand that. I havent gotten to hunt a bow opener for a few years now, this year is no exception.

Steve, your in the area. Are you planning on coming? Anyone else?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

My buddy Felix (Cruzer1) might make a brief appearance early. He recently underwent a serious ear operation and can't handle a lot of noise or a bunch of people talking at once, but would really like to meet a few members probably just for comparison....

...(thinking to himself 'Wow! They can't ALL be like Lester, can they??!!!' )  

Looking forward to fun, no matter how many or few show up !!!!!!!


----------

